# The King's Skink Diaries: Sampling Strawberries



## Nero Egernia (Feb 2, 2017)

Today I had an opportunity to photograph a King's Skink (_Egernia kingii_) while I was in Albany. Please excuse the quality of the photos. I kept my distance as I didn't want to frighten him. King's Skinks can be very shy, especially if they're in areas where they're constantly harassed by people and their pets. However, his shyness quickly dissipated when there was a strawberry left outside his residence. I thought the whole scene was very cute and I had many happy fuzzy feelings. King's Skinks are amazing lizards.



"What's this? A strawberry left outside my home?"



"It's mine now!"



"Mmm . . ."



"OM . . ."



"NOM . . ."



"NOM . . ."



"Now swallow . . ."



"And how do I rate this dish?"



"Delicious."


----------



## kankryb (Feb 4, 2017)

Very cool skink and great pics


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 5, 2017)

Here's a shot of the skink as he was turning away, having had his fill. 




This was a skink in Mount Barker. These ones were very skittish and I could only manage a head shot. I had some more photos but they weren't very clear as I couldn't get close enough without frightening them. I might do this more often. It was fun visiting places and taking photos of reptiles.


----------



## kankryb (Feb 7, 2017)

Again Nice pics 
We never see King's skink, on side of the pond


----------

